

Microsoft drops patent hammer on Kyocera - vardhanw
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/03/microsoft-drops-patent-hammer-on-kyocera/

======
vardhanw
This is the list for which they are claiming patent rights (links are in the
article):

•Atomic operations on data structures

•Dynamically variable idle time thread scheduling

•Method and apparatus using multiple sensors in a device with a display

•Combining multiple java class files into a run-time image

•Increasing the level of automation when establishing and managing network
connections

•Supplying notifications related to supply and consumption of user context
data

•Communicating multi-part messages between cellular devices using a
standardized interface

Some of these don't really look worthy of patenting and have never been
claimed before by MS.

